# Cash Rents.



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

In the last month I've heard of 2 guys retireing and another guy had his renter give it up.In each case 320-480 acres.It was rented for $400-$425-$450 per acre!!!

The $400 an acre farm I seeded CRP in it in the late 80's so I know the ground.It has a gravel pit on it also.Rented by local BTO that farms next to it so he knows the ground.

$425 acre ground rented by large cattle feeder,justifying it with FREE manure.

$450 acre ground the guy was getting $400 for it and renter let it go because it was to high.Landlord put it out on bids to neighbors only had 1 shot bid high man takes it.

IDK what these guys are thinking???


----------



## PaCustomBaler (Nov 29, 2010)

That's ridiculous! I have no idea how you could justify it. You hear about stories like that most places and it just leaves me shaking my head. Maybe those producers are doing something right that I'm doing wrong!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I started to say that I would quit farming if I could rent my ground out for $400 acre.....but I just couldn't quit......slower pace maybe. Oh well, good for those who can get those prices.

Regards, Mike


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

I just shake my head too. Doesn't make sense to me even if you were guaranteed 200 bu. corn!


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

I would think people who can pay that kind of money for rent. must be very good farmers who have inputs hedged ..commodities forward priced and strategic loss and risk management policies in place.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

endrow said:


> I would think people who can pay that kind of money for rent. must be very good farmers who have inputs hedged ..commodities forward priced and strategic loss and risk management policies in place.


Or a large amount of land rented cheaper or owned debt free and a massive amount of fresh paint that looks better to the banker spread over more acres and a high level of greed to be the biggest of the BTO's no matter the cost.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

I think they use a different pencil to do their figuring then the rest of us.

50 and 60 dollar an acre rent around here is shocking and has people scratching their heads. I can't imagine rent for 400 an acre. I wonder if rent is even that high out in the Red River Valley in eastern ND.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Maybe they're thinking PLC/ARC will save them? 

CRP HEL ground here is going for $180-190. I like the money, but I sure don't like giving up control for 10 years OR the maintenance work that I might be required to do.

Ralph


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I was at fert plant behind the BTO's tender truck yr ago last spring.He was getting Urea with herbicide impregnated for all his corn acres.Was not putting any P or K on.He is mineing the ground!!!

I heard he rented another 600 acres away from another large farmer yesterday.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Ralph , Good point most of the land we farm is CRP- HEL eligible but it is near by our dairy farm and we need the feed . We use notill, cover crops, and hay strips where needed. What once could not grow row crops grows 180 bu corn and 60 bu beans .


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

rjmoses said:


> Maybe they're thinking PLC/ARC will save them?
> 
> CRP HEL ground here is going for $180-190. I like the money, but I sure don't like giving up control for 10 years OR the maintenance work that I might be required to do.
> 
> Ralph


And people wonder why beef is so expensive! The government is taking away any opportunity for a farmer to use that ground going into CRP. Government is renting ground away from willing farmers, and that pisses me off to no end!


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

some of that land


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

barnrope said:


> And people wonder why beef is so expensive! The government is taking away any opportunity for a farmer to use that ground going into CRP. Government is renting ground away from willing farmers, and that pisses me off to no end!


But,but,they now replaced that pasture that had 40 beef cows on it with 40 pheasents.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

swmnhay said:


> I was at fert plant behind the BTO's tender truck yr ago last spring.He was getting Urea with herbicide impregnated for all his corn acres.Was not putting any P or K on.He is mineing the ground!!!I heard he rented another 600 acres away from another large farmer yesterday.


Here the good landlords take care of that problem they require their tenant farmers to Pay top pices in rent. . and they require their tenant farmers to put on as much for fertilizerr as they remove annually keep the pH is up to date.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

endrow said:


> some of that land


Dang that looks cold....

Regards, Mike


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Vol said:


> Dang that looks cold....
> 
> Regards, Mike


I was thinking the opposite. I see green under there and water on the ground in another posted pic. Spring is already there.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

deadmoose said:


> I was thinking the opposite. I see green under there and water on the ground in another posted pic. Spring is already there.


Well I guess compared to your neck of the icebergs it does look like spring. 

Regards, Mike


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

deadmoose said:


> I was thinking the opposite. I see green under there and water on the ground in another posted pic. Spring is already there.


spring is not here not even close... Now that were talking about it in Minnesota when can corn safely be planted in spring.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

endrow said:


> spring is not here not even close... Now that were talking about it in Minnesota when can corn safely be planted in spring.


In southern Mn April 10 is insurance date on corn,Planted before that it is not covered,supposedly.Some bigger guys may start a couple days early.There has been guys plant a few acres end of march just to say they did.

Mn is over 400 miles S-N so a huge difference in growing conditions.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

swmnhay said:


> In southern Mn April 10 is insurance date on corn,Planted before that it is not covered,supposedly.Some bigger guys may start a couple days early.There has been guys plant a few acres end of march just to say they did.Mn is over 400 miles S-N so a huge difference in growing conditions.


And that I do not understand. IN is April 6th and 250 miles north to south. I can safely plant April 1st 95% of the time but Marty had better wait until May 1st!


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

haybaler101 said:


> And that I do not understand. IN is April 6th and 250 miles north to south. I can safely plant April 1st 95% of the time but Marty had better wait until May 1st!


I'm not sure of the planting date for insurance in northern Mn.I doubt its April 10 but IDK.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Correction. Just seen 2015 policy and mine is april 1st now. I have planted march 20th but that didn't work. But then again nothing worked in 2012!


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

haybaler101 said:


> And that I do not understand. IN is April 6th and 250 miles north to south. I can safely plant April 1st 95% of the time but Marty had better wait until May 1st!


Mostly yah, last week of April for corn, have planted beans around the 20th of April before but was an unusually warm spring with a long term that said warm temps were going continue.


----------

